# Look what I found



## emeyetee (Aug 17, 2020)

All in the same pit


----------



## emeyetee (Aug 17, 2020)

And more


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Aug 17, 2020)

-
Hi emeyetee, that Philadelphia Codd looks a little bit special!!
Then again being in the UK I am probably a little bit biased towards them!!

​


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 17, 2020)

Some nice stuff, Congrats.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 17, 2020)

That is a great age! Nice Stuff.


----------



## emeyetee (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks folks, I’m pretty happy about the spot. Its a huge lot right across the street from an old cemetery, probably 10-15 privies maybe more


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 17, 2020)

Wow, that's an amazing dig!  US Codd,pictorial Hutches, pontil amber ink, those alone make it a great dig not to mention all the other interesting stuff.  Any idea what the cobalt blue head is?  A candy container?  And any idea whose head it is?


----------



## yacorie (Aug 18, 2020)

That’s awesome.  If you ever come across a J. Stouffer Tannersville soda - I’d be interested in buying it


----------



## emeyetee (Aug 19, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow, that's an amazing dig!  US Codd,pictorial Hutches, pontil amber ink, those alone make it a great dig not to mention all the other interesting stuff.  Any idea what the cobalt blue head is?  A candy container?  And any idea whose head it is?


Thanks, no idea who he is ! I found a broken amber version of the same exact guy! Looks like a military outfit in my opinion, maybe McClellan? Idk!


----------



## LalaGirl (Aug 26, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> All in the same pit


Very beautiful and cool! I love whatever that is in the first photo, and the ink, and the teapot (That looks so delicate - it's amazing it survived!!!). Is the 8th bottle broken on the top, or is that how it was made? I'd love to see it all cleaned up!


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 26, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> All in the same pit


 NICE!!!! LOVE THE INK THERE SO FUN TO FIND THAT LOOKS PRETTY OLD


----------



## emeyetee (Aug 27, 2020)

LalaGirl said:


> Very beautiful and cool! I love whatever that is in the first photo, and the ink, and the teapot (That looks so delicate - it's amazing it survived!!!). Is the 8th bottle broken on the top, or is that how it was made? I'd love to see it all cleaned up!


It’s a codd bottle, made like that. I’ll post some cleaned up pictures soon! Thanks!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> NICE!!!! LOVE THE INK THERE SO FUN TO FIND THAT LOOKS PRETTY OLD


 Yeah and those umbrella inks are pretty thin and fragile. Nice and crude too.


----------



## emeyetee (Aug 29, 2020)

I have gotten so many bottles and relics from this spot it’s ridiculous guys!


----------



## emeyetee (Aug 29, 2020)

..


----------



## emeyetee (Aug 29, 2020)

And more


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Aug 29, 2020)

Always love them cobalts. Heart skips a beat even when I see a shard!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 29, 2020)

Wow, more great finds!  You could have a fantastic collection just with the results of that site alone.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 29, 2020)

Anytime you find Hutch's Codd's & Blobs that's a good Day. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 29, 2020)

emeyetee, I sent you a PM about a week ago.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 29, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> I have gotten so many bottles and relics from this spot it’s ridiculous guys!


I had dug a bunch of those Olive Oil bottles with the seal (Picture 2) they're pretty neat. Looks like this is a killer spot.


----------



## emeyetee (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m getting tired folks. Anyone know what shape to call that little ink ?


----------



## sandchip (Aug 31, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> ...Anyone know what shape to call that little ink?



I believe it's just called a square (or rectangular) with pen rests.  That's all I could find in Covill's.

Check your PM inbox.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 31, 2020)

The ink looks like what I've always called a boat ink.  Although I can't tell if yours is rectangular or square, I'm not sure they're considered boat inks if they're square.


----------



## emeyetee (Aug 31, 2020)

sandchip said:


> I believe it's just called a square (or rectangular) with pen rests.  That's all I could find in Covill's.
> 
> Check your PM inbox.


“Pen rests” ! Just the information I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## Grippen (Aug 31, 2020)

Do you think the little tea pot was a kerosene night lamp? Very neat.


----------



## emeyetee (Sep 1, 2020)

That’s exactly what I’m thinking it must have been!


----------



## emeyetee (Sep 1, 2020)

Grippen said:


> Do you think the little tea pot was a kerosene night lamp? Very neat.


That’s exactly what I’m thinking it must have been!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Sep 5, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> The ink looks like what I've always called a boat ink.  Although I can't tell if yours is rectangular or square, I'm not sure they're considered boat inks if they're square.


 We always called them cabin inks (that last one).


----------



## emeyetee (Sep 14, 2020)

...


----------

